

CMU professor with terminal cancer shares  about Dreams - wumi
http://www.sonnyradio.com/lastlecture.html
Apologies if this has already been widely noted, originally he gave this talk at CMU in September.
======
sudeepjuvekar
The hour long lecture at CMU is available at:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=362421849901825950&#...</a>

